# Mat under the aquarium



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Just wondering what you use under your aquarium to support the pressure evenly and also where you got it. I am not sure what I want to use so was hoping maybe I would get a good idea of what to use and where to get it. I like the ads mats that are more of a rubber but I'm open for options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't use anything at all.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

so you just put it right on the wood? I have heard its bad because if the wood is not perfectly flat it can put more pressure one a corner of the glass or what not, but i guess if the tank is only like 20gallons it wouldnt really matter, but mine is 64gallons so i just want to make sure if i do or dont maybe =)


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

If the stand is that bad I'd think you would notice it. Personally I think any foam will just compress under that kind of weight and match what the wood does anyway. It's not like the foam is going to not compress in certain areas and act like a shim.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

doesnt act like a shim it helps in distributing the weight of the water on the bottom pain of glass so that no one corner or one spot on the bottom glass has more foot pounds of presser than another i believe


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I use some Styrofoam that I bought at Home Depot several years ago. They do not carry it anymore. I was using 2' x 4' x 1/2" material. 
I have also looked into other materials, such as a rubber mat available in a truck box/camper/trailer sort of place. Probably available at other automotive types of places, too. I like this possibility because it is black, and will not shed like the Styrofoam does. 

I am out of Styrofoam now, so the next time I move a tank I will have to find something!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I just bought those foam mats usually used to put under dish dryer racks, they are cheap and u can buy then in a large mat. Target walmart or any big name store will sell em


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

You're wasting money on mats for tanks.

None of my tanks have anything between them and the stand.It is possible that the rim could sink far enough into the foam where the bottom glass will be in contact with the foam and crack.
The farm where I got my 12 of my tanks from had them on a shelf of galvanized pipe. Two pieces of pipe made the shelf about 1/3 the way in from the front and back.Shelves held about 50 tanks each. Tanks are over 30 years old and spent their entire life on the pipe. Until I got them. Now they are on wood racks. Nothing between the glass and the wood. Tanks are pretty forgiving. I've even had a couple of twenty highs that rocked on the stand a bit. Let them sit empty and the rocking went away. Been filled with water for years no trouble. Many of my tanks I bought new 34 years ago and they've never had anything under them.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

Home depot/lowes should still carry large sheets of about 1/2" thick Styrofoam. Just saw some the other day while I was there.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Weight room mat.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm guessing that the OP is talking about an all glass rimless tank. 
If that is the case you should put some type of mat or styrofoam under it to distribute the weight. I like the 1/8" thick black foam sheets that you can get at Michaels or JoAnns (you can piece them together). Trim it to the exact size of the bottom of the tank. 
If it is a tank with the plastic rim on it I usually don't put anything down under it.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

AquaDean said:


> I'm guessing that the OP is talking about an all glass rimless tank.


Only the 4 corners need to be supported. Physics thing.

I used 1/16" styrene sheets from the hobby shop to layer the perfect base for a bar counter 12G. 

Toolbox mat between the styrene sheets and counter then gym mat between the tank and styrene.

Certain rimless manufacturers require a mat to maintain the warrantee.

You have to really try to twist a rimless tank to get t it to separate or crack so by just using yoga mat will help smooth out the variances.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

With a rimless tank, it's really easy to scratch either them or the surface below. That's one reason why a tank mat is desirable. One spec of sand and a slight push to tweak position and you can seriously score the bottom panel.

For smaller tanks, see if Mr Aqua makes a mat for the size tank you have. ADA charges stupid amounts of money for the exact same little piece of neoprene.

Another option I've seen people mention is the Harbor Freight floor pads, although I haven't tried it myself as they're thicker than I like.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I personally use cork. It has the same effect and looks nice. I just like the piece of mind as well as a barrier for water to not sneak under my tank during maintenance.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Foam board from a craft store would work. Home depot, and I'm sure other similar stores, have foam insulation. Some come in 8'x4' sheets and is backed with a liner of sorts; but I recently picked up a package of 6 pieces of 3/4" (maybe 1/2") thick styrofoam that was in sheets about 48" x 14" or so. I believe its intended to insulate a basement as you frame/finish the room. Little thicker than what I think is needed but it does the trick.


----------

